# Valentina Pahde, Promi Shopping Queen, 30.06.2019, VOX



## Death Row (27 Juni 2019)

Hallo,

hab grad erfahren, dass Valentina bei oben besagter Sendung ist. Und ihr wisst schon:

Bitte aufnehmen und/oder cappen.


----------

